# will easycarbo or excel help?



## soton_dave (21 Apr 2009)

ive just finished planting my tank as in my journel 
my dc is light green and i dose 3m of tpn+ daily,all the plants are swaying in the flow from the filter but i was wondering if i was to dose easycarbo or excel would it help the plants to establish in my tank?
all the original plants are showing signs of growth,but its too early to tell with the newer ones that were only planted in the last day or so.
would it be counter productive to up the tpn+ dosing?or will i see a benifit?
i really want to see this tank flourish so any advice is welcomed

cheers dave


----------



## Ross (22 Apr 2009)

Idealy injecting CO2 is best but both of those products will help.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2009)

Checking the size of the tank from the other thread where you say its 150-160 liters, I would really recommend dosing CO2.
Get a cheap regulator and solenoid and then use FE's for the CO2. You can find plenty of info in the CO2 section.


----------



## soton_dave (22 Apr 2009)

oops should have said that im dosing co2 from a fe,drop checkers light green ,just wanted to know if it was worth dosing easycarbo or excel along side the co2.ive planted a fair amount of hc and from reading other threads understand that it loves co2 hence the question.
sorry i didnt make it clear,ive got a journel running with the full spec.

cheers dave


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Apr 2009)

I and many others dose CO2 AND excel/easy carbo with good results. It acts as an algaecide too so yeah, go for it.


----------



## soton_dave (24 Apr 2009)

how much should i use?
should i stick to the recomended dosages?
only fish in the tank so far are 4 sae so dont wanna do anything silly an stress/kill them,ive just uped the tpn+ to 8mil a day after someone sayingt that they dose more than i was with a smaller tank does this sound about right for 150-160ish litres?
is there any noticable difference between easycarbo and excel?going out tommorow to get some so would be nice to know if ones supperior to the other. 

cheers dave


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Apr 2009)

I think they are essentially the same product. I've not used Excel but i can say that EasyCarbo is very good. I double the recommended dosage, i also do this on Tropica.


----------



## soton_dave (24 Apr 2009)

thanks for the info  ,working out the dosage on the bottle for the tpn+ and worked out at 3 mil a day so im just over doubling that now.
will easycarbo affect my fish if i stuff up and overdose?what are the symptons to look out for?

cheers dave
ps.sorry for all the questions


----------



## tyke_uk (25 Apr 2009)

sorry to hijack the thred. im injecting co2 and have changed from the pps pro to the ei ,is ok to use excel with ei ? many thanks.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Apr 2009)

tyke_uk said:
			
		

> sorry to hijack the thred. im injecting co2 and have changed from the pps pro to the ei ,is ok to use excel with ei ? many thanks.



yes.


----------

